# Jewelry Boxes for Granddaughters



## Runs with Chisels (Jun 4, 2009)

I am fairly new to the site, and haven't posted much. I have mostly admired what others have posted. I started trying to do some woodworking in February of this year. These boxes are more a labor of love than of any real proficiency. I'm not happy with the spacing on the dovetails but I had to take the boxes apart so many times in order to get the internal parts right. One of the tray supports acts as the lock for the "secret" drawer, and getting it snug but movable (for a 3 & 5 year old) took a few attempts. At least with the second box, I had learned from mistakes made on the first one. I am definitely open to criticism. I apologize for the poor photo quality, but after compressing down to less than 19Kb (as the site requires) so much detail is lost. How do you guys keep the detail in your photos?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Chisels*

Nice boxes. I don't think you have to compress your file size.
I have never done that and posted hundreds of jpg photos. The site has never asked me to either. Check it out when you go advanced to attach images. Just select one and upload it.. see what happens. I'm no expert on computers so if I can do you can too. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## Runs with Chisels (Jun 4, 2009)

Woodnthings, thanks. The site compresses images automatically....handy. Unfortunately, now the photo detail is good enough that my many mistakes are more apparent. I still owe the boxes one more coat of finish after a fine sanding.


----------



## Maveric777 (Jul 30, 2008)

I like them. Given me a few ideas for something similar I would like to do for my girls. 

Seeing how you are still new to this (I can so relate...lol) you should be very proud of what you created... IMO...:thumbsup:


----------



## ssgtrob2336 (Aug 23, 2009)

*Nice work*

I think I can speak for pretty much everyone here when I say that we, as craftsmen (regardless of our level) will always be so much more critical of our work than anyone else. I can't think of too many pieces I have made over the years that I didn't nit-pick to death all the little things. Some of the pieces I didn't even want to put into the public areas of my home for fear that someone would see and comment on a dovetail that had a slight gap, an imperfect miter, a blotchy finish.....
I could go on and on about this, but the main thing to take away from every project for me is this:
1. Did I enjoy working on it?
2. Did I spread my wings a bit and try new techniques (especially techniques that I wasn't sure of)?
3. Did I LEARN anything from my mistakes that I can improve upon next time?

I believe those question's answers (hopefully "yes" to all) are the reason I, and many others, continue woodworking.

Anyway, sorry for the rambling, but nice job! Keep on making sawdust and ENJOY it always.

James


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

*chisels*

Good job we all have stories about projects . Also Thanks for the info about the pictures.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Runs w/chisels,
I think your granddaughters will love those boxes. I don't think they are going to analyze your dovetail spacing or anything else. I think the boxes look nice. I like the secret drawer idea too. Did you make the dovetails while the corners were square and then cut the angles? If so, next time, cut your corners a little bit short and finish sanding with an orbital to get rid of any tearout. Also, if you get a little gap in your dovetails, dab a little yellow glue in the gap and sand it just a little bit more.The dust will mix in with the glue and fill the gap. Just don't go crazy with the glue. You don't want it all over.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*What mistakes?*



Runs with Chisels said:


> Woodnthings, thanks. The site compresses images automatically....handy. Unfortunately, now the photo detail is good enough that my many mistakes are more apparent. I still owe the boxes one more coat of finish after a fine sanding.


You are confusing artistic license with the common term "mistake"...LOL
They look much better now. Nice figure in the tops too. :yes: bill


----------



## Runs with Chisels (Jun 4, 2009)

Mike, yes. I cut the dovetails and then, after gluing up, cut the bevels. I used a belt sander on the corners, the random orbit sander worked on the flat surfaces but on the curved corners....not so much. Thanks to all for your comments. Bill, Artistic License? I'm not sure I have a license to be THAT artistic, and James, the answer is, and hopefully will always be, "yes" to all three.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Those are very cool boxes. I like how the corners are done.

Red


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

I had a lot of those gaps when I was teaching myself to hand cut dovetails. A nice trick I learned was to rip small wedges of the same wood and glue them into the gaps which leaves an end grain dutchman which is almost invisible. ( unless you know it's there)


----------

